# (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin August



> *(VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer​*Bestandsaufnahme und Kommentar
> 
> 
> Nach dem Erlöschen des DAV ist wenigstens einer der Bundesverbände, die nichts für Angler hingekriegt haben, nun weg.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

PS:
Interessierte Angler werden sicher, wenn sie ihre Landesverbände anschreiben, auch ein Exemplar dieses Schreibens bekommen..

Wenn Frau Dr. nun auch für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit zuständig sein will, hat sie sicher dafür gesorgt, dass alle organisierten Angelfischer auch Zugang zu solchen Dokumenten bekommen und dies breitest möglich öffentlich gemacht wird.

Also nur zu...........


----------



## Honeyball (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Und aus der Ferne sprach eine Stimme zu mir: "Sei geduldig und warte ab, denn es könnte schlimmer kommen!"
Und ich war geduldig und wartete ab *und es kam schlimmer!!!!!* #d#d#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Eventuell haben mittlerweile einige mehr gemerkt, dass der DAFV keine Zukunft hat. Wir waren gestern am NOK angelfischen und wurden von einem Angelfischereiaufseher kontrolliert. Man kam ins Gespräch und er sagte, dass Herr Vollborn sich nur ins Präsidium des DFV hätte wählen lassen, um bei einem eventuellen Austritt des LSFV SH aus dem DAFV im DFV weiterhin die Interessen des LSFV SH vertreten zu können. Man glaubt in Kiel laut seiner Aussage nicht mehr an eine Einheit der organisierten Angelfischer und* steht nicht mehr geschlossen hinter dem DAFV*! 

Ich weiß natürlich nicht inwieweit dieser Fischereiaufseher (im Vorstand eines Angelvereines in SH) nur seine eigene Meinung oder Gerüchte verbreitete oder er wirklich diese Informationen aus sicherer Quelle hat. War auf jeden Fall vertraulich und klang überzeugend...


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PPPS:
> Mein Lieblingssatz (sinngemäß) aus dem Schreiben von Frau Dr., den sich alle organisierten Angelfischer gerne auf der Zunge zergehen lassen dürfen (die ja wissen, wie gut und umfassend sie immer informiert wurden über die Fusion im Vorfeld und dass von den meisten LV jede Mitbestimmung verhindert wurde):
> 
> Man wäre den Regeln der Demokratie gefolgt und alle organisierten wären dazu aufgerufen gewesen, *von ihrem Recht zur Mitbestimmung Gebrauch zu machen und ihre Vorstellungen von einer Fusion mit einzubringen...*
> ...



Ich frage mich gerade ob ich laut lachen oder weinen soll?

Deutschlands Politiker u. sogenannte "Eliten" leiden irgendwie an Realitätsverlust.


----------



## pro-release (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

@ Fisherbandit:
Einzelne Landesverbände können keine direkte Mitglieder beim DFV werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

@Prolease: Habe ich das geschrieben??? Man kann doch auch ohne direkte Mitgliedschaft die eigenen Interessen vertreten, oder?

OT aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Offtopic an:
Auch nach der Satzungsänderung beim DFV sind nach wie vor meines Wissens Mitgliedschaften von Landesverbänden möglich bzw. sogar noch existent.

Erst 1970 wurden ja LV aus DFV und VDSF im VDSF zusammengefasst (siehe auch Satzungsänderung 1995 im VDSF bez. abkassieren der Beiträge, wo da nochmal drauf hingewiesen wurde). 
Da bestehen wohl nach wie vor wohl "stille Mitgliedschaften" von LV im DFV und ein Ausschluss weiterer LV-Mitgliedschaften im DFV steht nicht in der neu beschlossenen Satzung des DFV.

Vollborn wurde als Nachfolger des zurückgetretenen Labbow ins Präsidium des DFV gewählt. 
Ob und in wie weit da die von Fisherbandit angeführten Überlegungen eine Rolle spielen, kann man nicht beurteilen. 

Dass der LSFV-SH-GF Bohn der Fusion und Präsidentin gegenüber eher kritisch eingestellt ist, wurde auf mehreren Versammlungen (Verbandsausschuss, Fischereitag Papenburg etc.) in Nebengesprächen von mehreren Personen als mehr als deutlich geschildert.
Eine einheitliche Meinung gab es da im LSFV-SH wohl noch nie wirklich, nur zähneknirschendes Abnicken. 
Was sollte man auch machen, das es ja der LSFV-SH war, der sein Ehrenmitglied, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, als Präsidentin vorgeschlagen hatte (was immer die da im LSFV-SH geritten hatte...)..

Nur zur Klarstellung

Offtopic Ende

Beschäftigt euch hier im Thread bitte nicht mit solchen Nebenkriegsschauplätzen, hier geht's um den Bundesverband (VDSF)DAFV und das neue Präsidium und dessen (Nichts)Tun und Dilettantismus...


----------



## Knispel (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Der Weser - Ems Pieper fürs fischen zuständig ? Denn werden aber einigen Herren im erweiterten Präsidium Maulkörbe und Handschellen angelegt bekommen bzw. für getätigte eigenständige "Umtriebe" Rügen erteilt werden. Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum die unbedingt eine eigene Seite außerhalb des Verbandes aufmachen mussten. Aber öffentlich erklähren alle Fischen im In - und Ausland sind gesichert ( schade das ich da nicht Mäuschen spielen kann ) ....


----------



## Sharpo (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Knispel schrieb:


> Der Weser - Ems Pieper fürs fischen zuständig ? Denn werden aber einigen Herren im erweiterten Präsidium Maulkörbe und Handschellen angelegt bekommen bzw. für getätigte eigenständige "Umtriebe" Rügen erteilt werden. Jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum die unbedingt eine eigene Seite außerhalb des Verbandes aufmachen mussten. Aber öffentlich erklähren alle Fischen im In - und Ausland sind gesichert ( schade das ich da nicht Mäuschen spielen kann ) ....



Wollte er nicht zurück treten wenn...


----------



## Knispel (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wollte er nicht zurück treten wenn...


 
Stimmt, da war doch mal was ......
Aber in seiner jetzigen Position sagt er bestimmt nur : " Was kümmert es eine Eiche, wenn sich eine Maus daran schubbert " ...
Das wird bestimmt noch interessant. Pieper und Hege / Wettfischen ist wie der Papst und freie Liebe ......


----------



## gründler (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Knispel schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war doch mal was ......
> Aber in seiner jetzigen Position sagt er bestimmt nur : " Was kümmert es eine Eiche, wenn sich eine Maus daran schubbert " ...
> Das wird bestimmt noch interessant. Pieper und Hege / Wettfischen ist wie der Papst und freie Liebe ......


 
Als Jäger hat er es bestimmt lieber wenn sich der Keiler oder nen Überläufer an der Eiche schrubt.



Ps: Manche Jäger helfen da auch noch gerne nach mit Buchenholzteer der an die Eiche kommt oder Diesel oder ne ordentliche Mais Weizen........ Kirung.So ne art anlocken wie beim Angeln halt damit man mehr Erfolge hat  Aber das will ich hier niemanden unterstellen.


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema Finanzen/Schreiben Frau Dr.:

Dass man einen Haushalt 2014 erarbeiten muss (dazu aber erst mal einen Finanzplan braucht) ist das eine und hat Frau Dr. ja geschrieben..

Dass es vorher im Schreiben heisst, dass die "*aktuellen* Zahlen zeigen, dass die Haushaltssituation schwierig sei und nach Einsparpotenzialen zu suchen sei" legt ja nahe, dass beim (VDSF)DAFV das  Geld wohl schon *aktuell * 2013 nicht reichen oder zumindest mehr als knapp sein wird.

Und da wird es sicher Fragen geben, welche Geschäftsstelle zu welchem Zeitpunkt auf welcher Grundlage und von wem ermächtigt vor, während und nach der Eintragung/Rechtskraft noch welche Gelder für was ausgegeben hat. 

Darüber machen sich nun zumindest die ersten LV-Präsidenten so ihre ganz eigenen Gedanken..........

Und es werden dann sicherlich auch DAV-Grundstücke und die VDSF-GmbH wieder auf die Tagesordnung kommen....


Ob sich da dann schon die Erarbeitung gemeinsamer Inhalte und Ziele vielleicht schon erledigt, weil außer für die Verwaltung eh keine Kohle da sein wird, darüber kann man sicher spekulieren..

Nicht darüber reden braucht man, dass wir das seit Jahren so kommen sahen.....

Ebenso, wie viele LV wirklich dann eine wohl anstehende Beitragserhöhung letztlich für keine Leistung mitttragen werden...

Das alles wird noch richtig interessant werden....

*Avanti Dilettanti!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Auf der Seite des DFV ist jetzt das Schreiben von Frau Dr. zu lesen:
www.DAFV.de


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Mahlzeit,
... nur mal so zur Einordnung:

Beruht der Eingangstext auf einem, von der Sitzung am 29.06. vorliegenden Protokoll ?
Oder ist er Ergebnis der mündlichen Weitergabe eines Teilnehmers, oder gar die mündliche Weitergabe des Schreibens an die Landesverbände?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Siehe oben:
Diese Bankrotterklärung ist ein Schreiben an die Mitglieder des DAFV-Verbandsausschusses, wurde im Laufe des Tages heute auch online gestellt auf der DAFV-Seite.


----------



## Tomasz (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf der Seite des DFV ist jetzt das Schreiben von Frau Dr. zu lesen:
> www.DAFV.de



Zitat daraus: _"...Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend waren alle organisierten Anglerinnen und Angler dazu aufgerufen von ihrem Recht zur Mitbestimmung Gebrauch zu machen und ihre Vorstellungen zum Ver- schmelzungsvertrag einzubringen...."_

Manchmal ist besser einfach nichts zu schreiben, als so etwas in die Welt zu setzen. Mag sein, dass der ganze Fusionsprozeß schief gelaufen und gründlich gegen den Baum gefahren ist, aber spätestens jetzt hätte man den Popo in der Hose haben müssen um entweder auf Defizite hizuweisen oder eben nichts zu sagen. Sich jetzt mit den befolgen der _Regeln der Demokratie _zu schmücken, ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht der organisierten Mitglieder, die zu keinem Zietpunkt einbezogen wurden. Einen Neuanfang habe ich mir anders vorgestellt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



> Sich jetzt mit den befolgen der Regeln der Demokratie zu schmücken, ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht der organisierten Mitglieder, die zu keinem Zietpunkt einbezogen wurden.
> *Einen Neuanfang habe ich mir anders vorgestellt*.


Nicht nur Du wohl, wie man nach diesem Brief aus vielen LV-Präsidien hört....
Da ist pures Entsetzen noch eine der milderen Emotionen........

Nicht, dass wir nicht immer vor dieser (Kon)Fusion und diesem Desasterpräsidium gewarnt hätten.......

Nicht, dass es jeder LV und jeder Delegierte hätte wissen können (bzw. müssen!!!), der diesem Wahnsinn seine Stimme gab...

Die Fakten lagen ja alle auf dem Tisch (nicht nur von uns, auch z. B. vom LSFV-NDS!)!!


----------



## Honeyball (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Das einzig positive an diesem Pamphlet ist die Tatsache, dass wir es nun eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr kommentieren oder gar auseinandernehmen müssen.
Dies ist eine einzige große Bankrott-Erklärung und die Manifestierung auch der schlimmsten Prophezeihungen.

Armes, armes Angel-Deutschland, und dabei hast Du Deinen absoluten Tiefpunkt wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht erreicht. :c


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

In der Tat ist dieser Text, besonders die Passage mit der "Demokratie", ein haarstreubendes Konstrukt und ein Schlag ins Gesicht eines jeden, vernünftig denkenden Menschen.

Grausam...


----------



## Honeyball (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Wenn man es nicht besser wüsste, könnte man glatt glauben, Phllipp Freudenberg hätte das bewusst alles so geschrieben und veröffentlicht, um Frau Dr. mal so richtig einen reinzuwürgen.#c

Die Reaktionen reichen von Fassungslosigkeit über Entsetzen bis hin zu Belustigung und Mitleid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Hääää?
Ist doch von Frau Dr. unterschrieben.

Warum sollte ein GF der Präsidentin Schlechtes wollen?

Die müssen doch jetzt erstmal gucken, dass sie Kohle rankriegen, um z.B. GF weiter bezahlen zu können, da wird kein GF dagegen schiessen und seine eigene Stelle gefährden..

Ist mir zu hoch, was Du da meinst.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Einen Neuanfang habe ich mir anders vorgestellt.



Wo war denn bisher was von einem Neuanfang zu lesen oder hören? Ich hab mir das haargenau so vorgestellt.

Und die Finanzen kriegen die auch in den Griff, man rechnet sicher auf Basis 800.000 Mitglieder.|supergri

Von vorne bis hinten der gleiche Bullshit wie in den letzten 35 Jahren. Eher noch schlimmer, da ja der DAV auch schon seit zwei Jahren weg vom Fenbster ist. Ideell gesehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ......ein haarstreubendes Konstrukt und ein Schlag ins Gesicht eines jeden, vernünftig denkenden Menschen.



Für die ist es ja gar nicht geschrieben, Rene´.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Ich habe mir dieses Machwerk eben durchgelesen. Ein derartiges Ausmaß an Dilletantismus hätte ich, bei allem Pessimismus, nicht erwartet. Schreibfehler, Trennstriche im Text etc. sind erst Mal schon ein Hinweis darauf, wie ordentlich hier gearbeitet wurde.

Und dann kommt der Inhalt. Glauben die Leute im Vorstand das, was dort steht?? Beide möglichen Antworten wären gleich schlimm. Entweder Realitätsverlust oder schlicht Verarxxxe.

Nein, so wird das nichts mit einem Neustart (falls der je geplant war).


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend war das aber wohl so doch der Wunsch der überwiegenden Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischerschaft (abgesehen von so ein paar Kritikastern halt), oder etwa nicht?

Schreibt jedenfalls die Präsidentin, Frau Dr....

Du bist da halt (wie ich auch)  - den Regeln der Demokratie folgend - wohl eher in der Minderheit...


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

wie kann man nur so an der Realitäten vorbei ....

Es graust den Hund mit samst'er Hütt
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wie kann man nur so an der Realitäten vorbei ....
> .


Wieso?
Frau Dr. beschreibt doch nur die Realität..........

Das ist zwar in meinen Augen alles Irrsinn, real isses aber.................


----------



## Knispel (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Wenn in der Wirtschaft ein Aufsichtsratvorsitzender bzw. Präsident / Präsidentin von einer "schwierigen finanziellen" Situation spricht bedeutet das nichts anderes als : Wir sind Pleite ....
Hier wird denn zwar nicht die Produktion ins Ausland verlegt und etliche Menschen entlassen, hier heißt es : So LV - denn zieht uns wieder aus dem Dreck.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Dass man einen Haushalt 2014 erarbeiten muss (dazu aber erst mal einen Finanzplan braucht) ist das eine und hat Frau Dr. ja geschrieben..

Dass es vorher im Schreiben heisst, dass die ""*aktuellen"* Zahlen zeigen, dass die Haushaltssituation schwierig sei und nach Einsparpotenzialen zu suchen sei" legt ja nahe, dass beim (VDSF)DAFV das  Geld wohl schon *aktuell * 2013 nicht reichen oder zumindest mehr als knapp sein wird.

Und da wird es sicher Fragen geben, welche Geschäftsstelle zu welchem Zeitpunkt auf welcher Grundlage und von wem ermächtigt vor, während und nach der Eintragung/Rechtskraft noch welche Gelder für was ausgegeben hat. 

Darüber machen sich nun zumindest die ersten LV-Präsidenten so ihre ganz eigenen Gedanken..........


*Vielleicht spart das Präsidium da dann auch an der eigenen Kohle - wäre locker möglich.*

Denn laut Satzung (http://www.dafv.de/satzung_dafv.pdf, § 3.1) entscheidet das Präsidium auch selber über die eigene Bezahlung - äh - Entschädigung für Zeit- und Arbeitsaufwand..........

Können sie ja drauf verzichten, bis sie den (VDSF)DAFV wieder finanziell handlungsfähig hinbekommen haben....

Also bis nach der Beitragserhöhung....


----------



## orgel (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Meine Theorie ist ja dass mit dem Erarbeiten des Haushaltes für 2014 gemeint ist, dass man einfach genau nachrechnen will, wie hoch die Beitragserhöhung sein muss, um (wie bisher) weiter machen zu können (kostet auch nicht so viel Zeit und ist die einfachste Lösung).


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Der 2014er Haushalt ist erst das zweite Problem (durch vorliegende gültige Kündigungen von ca. 240.000 Zahlern allerdings kein kleines).

Die müssen sich gerade sicher mehr Sorgen machen um die aktuelle Situation/Zahlen, die laut Präsidentin ja dringend die Suche nach Einsparpotenzialen bedingt...

Vielleicht müssen sie für 2014 ja nicht mehr kompliziert rechnen, wenn das Geld schon 2013 nicht mehr reicht...

Und bei einer Beitragserhöhung stehen ja schon die näxten Kündigungskandidaten bereit (Rheinischer z. B., mit weiteren knapp 50.000 Zahlern.).

Und die können sich dann auch das erarbeiten von Inhalten sparen (vielleicht wurde dazu deswegen ja jetzt nix gesagt...??)

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend natürlich gewünscht von der Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer mit Ausnahme von so ein paar Kritikastern natürlich...


----------



## orgel (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

So lange man aktuell noch nicht zahlungsunfähig oder überschuldet ist, schweigt und mauschelt sich irgendwie rüber nach 2014... Denn nur eine drohende Zahlungsunfähigkeit ist noch kein Insovenzantragsgrund. § 18 InsO beinhaltet keine Verpflichtung zur Antragstellung, d. h. der Vorstand kann bei drohender Zahlungsunfähigkeit einen Insolvenzantrag stellen, muss es jedoch nicht. Und wenn man davon ausgeht, dass diese mit Beitragserhöhungen (und vielleicht auch Einsparungen #q) beseitigt werden kann...



> Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend natürlich gewünscht von der Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer mit Ausnahme von so ein paar Kritikastern natürlich...



#d Langsam kann ich das nicht mehr hören (nur weil du es immer wieder wiederholst, wird es nicht richtiger), aber als Niedersachse kann ich das mittlerweile zumindest entspannt ertragen...


----------



## Elbangler_70 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur Du wohl, wie man nach diesem Brief aus vielen LV-Präsidien hört....
> *Da ist pures Entsetzen noch eine der milderen Emotionen........*



Das kann ich gar nicht verstehen!!! Die Präsidenten der LV´s wollten es so! Sie sollten auch die Zahlen und Fakten gekannt haben. Es ist pure Heuchelei jetzt Entsetzen zu spielen. Kannten sie Fakten und Zahlen nicht ist das grob fahrlässiges verletzten der Aufgaben!

*Also liegt die Schuld an dem Desaster einzig und allein bei den Präsidenten und Präsidien!*

Da gehören die Mitglieder der Initiativgruppe wie Brandenburg, Bayern, Sachsen Thüringen, etc alle mit dazu. Da sitzen die wahren Schuldigen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



			
				orgel schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam kann ich das nicht mehr hören (nur weil du es immer wieder wiederholst, wird es nicht richtiger),


Ich zitiere doch nur die Präsidentin...



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Das kann ich gar nicht verstehen!!! Die Präsidenten der LV´s wollten es so! Sie sollten auch die Zahlen und Fakten gekannt haben. Es ist pure Heuchelei jetzt Entsetzen zu spielen. Kannten sie Fakten und Zahlen nicht ist das grob fahrlässiges Verletzten der Aufgaben!
> 
> *Also liegt die Schuld an dem Desaster einzig und allein bei den Präsidenten und Präsidien!*
> 
> Da gehören die Mitglieder der Initiativgruppe wie Brandenburg, Bayern, Sachsen Thüringen, etc alle mit dazu. Da sitzen die wahren Schuldigen!


Das kann man sicher so sehen, ohne als Phantast abgestempelt zu werden..


----------



## Blauzahn (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Das kann ich gar nicht verstehen!!! Die Präsidenten der LV´s wollten es so! Sie sollten auch die Zahlen und Fakten gekannt haben. Es ist pure Heuchelei jetzt Entsetzen zu spielen. Kannten sie Fakten und Zahlen nicht ist das grob fahrlässiges verletzten der Aufgaben!
> 
> *Also liegt die Schuld an dem Desaster einzig und allein bei den Präsidenten und Präsidien!*
> 
> Da gehören die Mitglieder der Initiativgruppe wie Brandenburg, Bayern, Sachsen Thüringen, etc alle mit dazu. Da sitzen die wahren Schuldigen!



Aus welchem Gebüsch kommst du denn daher?

Erster Beitrag und dann gleich die volle Breitseite...

Wenn da mal nicht ein falscher Bart im Gesicht klebt #h


----------



## mathei (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

das schlußwort finde ich am besten
zitat:

Deshalb bitte ich Sie, uns auf unserem Weg zu be- gleiten, die sich bietenden Chancen zu nutzen und uns bei anstehenden Problemen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen. 

nun mal ran, die Hand wurde gereicht.:m


----------



## Lui Nairolf (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



mathei schrieb:


> das schlußwort finde ich am besten
> zitat:
> 
> Deshalb bitte ich Sie, uns auf unserem Weg zu be- gleiten, die sich bietenden Chancen zu nutzen und uns bei anstehenden Problemen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen.
> ...



Damit holt sie natürlich auch alle mit ins Boot - vielleicht im Vorgriff auf das sich abzeichnende Disaster? Oder ist es der erste Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl ... anstehende Probleme mit "Tat" (höhere Beiträge?) zu bewältigen?


----------



## velvet (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Das erste Schreiben von Frau Dr. H-K, der Präsidentin des DAFV, an die LV ist schlicht eine Unverfrorenheit, eine Dummheit, eine Unfähigkeit? 

Und so ein Schreiben macht sie noch öffentlich!

Als Politikerin müsste sie doch genug Erfahrung in Mitteilungen haben!

Es sei denn, man schenkt der Angelegenheit nicht dem nötigen Ernst und will mit den LV nur das Nötigste zu tun haben. !

Die Pressemitteilung vom 5. Juni auf der Internetseite des DAFV, wo diese und das Schreiben eingestellt sind, unterscheidet sich in ihrer Aussage davon kaum, außer in der plötzlich unerwartet aufgetretenen notwendigen Darstellung der desolaten Finanzsituation im DAFV..

Es war ohne Frage, wie die Positionen der Vizes ausgerichtet waren. Sollte Bauersfeld etwa Casting machen, Pieper Forschung und Naturschutz. Meinelt Finanzen und Klamet Fischen und Angeln?

Dass man dafür extra eine Sitzung brauchte!
Und warum hat man dieses nicht im März, nachdem der DAV abgenickt hatte, dies beim festlichen Buffet abgesprochen? 

Was mich auch so überrascht:
_Gemeinsam wollen wir eine starke Interessenvertretung der deutschen Anglerschaft gegenüber der Politik, den Behörden in Deutschland und in der Europäischen Union organisieren._

Hat es vorher nichts gegeben oder waren die Verbände bislang zur Organisation unfähig, dass man sich jetzt endlich organisieren  muss.

*Ich weiß nicht, wie lange sich die Mitglieder in den LV das noch antun sollen!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



velvet schrieb:


> *Ich weiß nicht, wie lange sich die Mitglieder in den LV das noch antun sollen!*


Wieso?
Die wollten das doch wohl und haben deswegen diese (Kon)Fusion mit diesem Präsidium gewählt, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



velvet schrieb:


> _Gemeinsam wollen wir eine starke Interessenvertretung der deutschen Anglerschaft gegenüber der Politik, den Behörden in Deutschland und in der Europäischen Union organisieren_
> 
> Hat es vorher nichts gegeben oder waren die Verbände bislang zur Organisation unfähig, dass man sich jetzt endlich organisieren  muss.



Hier sollte man ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass die beiden Altbundesverbände bei ihrer eigentlichen Aufgabe, Lobbyarbeit für Angler im Bund und in Europa, in den letzten Jahrzehnten tatsächlich fast wirkungslos waren bzw. sogar komplett versagt haben.

Die Antworten der Parteien auf unseren Wahlprüfstein (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=264814)  zeigen jedenfalls, dass die Bundesparteien sich noch nie mit dem Thema Angeln und Angler richtig auseinandergesetzt haben.

Und für dieses miese Ergebnis bei der Lobbyarbeit (Grundarbeit eines Bundesverbandes) im Bund  haben in den letzten 5 Jahren die Angler beiden Altbundesverbänden ca. 10 Mio. Euros in den Rachen geschmissen.

*Also wäre es schon dringend nötig, hier für den Bund und Europa etwas zu organisieren, da hat sie also sogar recht!*

Wäre da jetzt von der Präsidentin Frau Dr. und ihrem Präsidium und den Referenten wie versprochen ein Positionspapier gekommen, das eine angelpolitische Zielrichtung aufzeigt und eine konstruktive Arbeit zur Besserstellung von Anglern und Angeln in der Bundespolitik, in Europa, in der Gesellschaft und den Medien  angeht - oder wenigstens die positive Aussicht darauf - dann wäre das ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung gewesen.

Wenn man natürlich (kon)fusioniert und danach präsidiert ohne vorher Inhalte, Ziele und deren Finanzierung festzulegen, wird das angesichts der wohl kaum unter einen Hut zu bringenden Angelphilosophien der beiden Lager in den LV mehr als schwierig werden. 

Schwierig nämlich, von den eifersüchtelnden, machtbesessenen und eigensüchtigen LV dann mehr Geld rauszupressen, um einen eh ungewollten BV nicht pleite gehen zu lassen.

Diese Tendenz der schwierigen Finanzierung hat Frau Dr. und ihr Präsidium - mit ihren Referenten und Geschäftsstellen - mit diesem Schreiben in  meinen Augen sicher eher verstärkt als umgekehrt.

Ich wäre gerne Mäuschen auf dem näxten Verbandssausschuss und der näxten HV:
Das dürften lebhaftere Veranstaltungen werden als die Abnickveranstaltungen der bundes- und europaangelpolitisch ignoranten LV bei bisherigen Sitzungen von VDSF oder DAV .......


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Wie unfähig nicht nur der neue BV sondern auch die LV sind in Bezug auf Information und Kommunikation sind - und damit wird dann der Satz der Präsidentin im Schreiben bezüglich "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" schon ad absurdum geführt - zeigt der Hinweis aus dem Anschreiben an die Landesverbände, als das Schreiben verschickt wurde.

Das war ja schon vor 2 Tagen um kurz vor 16 Uhr.

Da schreibt man, dass nach der Veröffentlichung des Schreibens auf der DAFV-Seite gerne darauf verlinkt werden darf...

Zum einen sollte wohl das Präsidium und die Geschäftsstellen des (VDSF)DAFV erst mal lernen, dass man das verlinken auf eine Seite eh nicht verbieten kann und eine "*Erlaubnis* zum verlinken" schon viel über die Einstellung zu Öffentlichkeit, Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Information widerspiegelt.

Und zum zweiten ist es bezeichnend, dass ich bis heute auf keiner LV-Seite die Nachricht und den Link auf das Schreiben der Präsidentin gefunden habe - trotz ausdrücklicher "Erlaubnis" des Bundesverbandes......

Obwohl die doch in den LV gut bezahlte GF sitzen haben, die das wohl möglich machen sollten, über solch wichtige Schreiben ihres Bundesverbandes die sie bezahlenden Angler  schnellstens zu unterrichten....


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



velvet schrieb:


> Die Pressemitteilung vom 5. Juni auf der Internetseite des DAFV, wo diese und das Schreiben eingestellt sind, unterscheidet sich in ihrer Aussage davon kaum, außer in der plötzlich unerwartet aufgetretenen notwendigen Darstellung der desolaten Finanzsituation im DAFV..



Wieso "plötzlich unerwartet"?
Die Finanzsituation ist genau so kritisch und undurchsichtig, wie es die Wirtschaftsprüfer weit vor der Fusion und bereits vor dem Scheitern des ersten Fusionsversuchs bemängelt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

*Prophezeiung...*

Um überhaupt diesen BV arbeitsfähig zu kriegen wird folgendes wohl kommen müssen (und wahrscheinlich alle Infos dazu rausgezögert bis zum Verbandsausschuss im September, wenn der BV das so planen sollte):
Aushebeln des Verschmelzungsvertrages bezüglich der da festgeschriebenen 2 Geschäftsstellen mit Personal und Reduzierung aufs absolut notwendige Mindestmaß.

Aushebeln des Verschmelzungsvertrages bezüglich des da festgeschriebenen Mitgliedsbeitrages von 2 Euro, um finanziell wieder handlungsfähig werden zu können.

Aushebeln des Verschmelzungsvertrages bez. Mitgliedschaften in DFV, EAF, CIPS etc., da hier zum einen die Finanzen zu eng sind und zum anderen das Risiko des Verlustes der Gemeinnützigkeit/Naturschutzstatus (internationale Wettangeln) zu groß ist und der ja unbedingt erhalten werden soll (deswegen ja auch Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF statt Neugründung eines Verbandes). 

Nach 2013 keine Wertungsangeln mehr international oder national zur Sichtung/Quali (Naturschutzstatus..).

Mögliche Veranstaltungen im Salzwasserbereich werden nicht vom DMV organisiert, sofern man ab 2014 überhaupt welche veranstaltet, sondern vom Referat Meeresangeln und dem für Angeln zuständigen Vize Pieper.

Rückführung der 55 Cent zusätzlicher Beitrag der ehemaligen DAV-LV für 2013 wird trotz rückwirkender wirtschaftlicher Einheit ab 01.01. 2013 verhindert.

Sonderzahlung analog zu den 55 Cent des DAV von den ehemaligen VDSF-LV an den BV,  um in 2013 finanziell überleben zu können und "Gleichstellung" mit den Ex-DAV-LV zu erreichen.

Einstellung aller Zahlungen und Zahlungsanweisungen für jegliche Veranstaltung 2013, bei der bis dato noch keine Gelder geflossen sind.

to be continued..............


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

....weitergehende Prophezeiung für Dezember 2013: (sofern sich Deine Prophezeiungen bewahrheiten)

Einstellung des Geschäftsbetriebens des DAFV aufgrund außerordentlicher fristloser Kündigungen durch die LV :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Das Schreiben beantwortet in meinen Augen zumindest viele Fragen und Themen die hier im Board in den letzten Monaten diskutiert, geschrieben und angemahnt wurden. All diese Punkte wurden doch von den Befürwortern der Fusion als Störfeuer bezeichnet! Und jetzt?

Nur mal so ein paar Überschriften aus den letzten Monaten:

1. Dr. Happach Kasan: Kompetente Präsidentin oder Marionette der Verbände?

2. Dr. Happach Kasan: Überarbeitet oder inkompetent?

3. Flop an der Havel

4. Die neue Präsidentin bei der Arbeit (mein persönlicher Favorit...)

5. Einheit durch Spaltung?

6.  2.- Euro reichen schon 2013 nicht

7. Einheit zerbröselt (scheint ein progressiver Verlauf zu sein )

8. Internetseite DAFV: Mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen, tricksen

Eigentlich ist das alles doch wirklich nicht mehr zu ertragen, oder? 

Was denken die eigentlich, was man als organisierter Angler von der "Arbeit" in den Verbänden hält?

Dieses Schreiben zeigt einmal mehr, das es bestimmten Personen nur um eine ordentliche Darstellung in der Öffentlichkeit geht und nicht um die Interessen der deutschen Angelfischer! Es wurden die Namen und Aufgaben zum wiederholten Male veröffentlich, jedoch bis heute keine Ergebnisse/Ziele/Ausrichtung für uns Angler präsentiert (oder gar besprochen). Und wir bezahlen die ganze Schexxe auch noch und kommen aus der Nummer nicht raus (außer ich will nur noch an Nord- und Ostsee und Forellensee angeln).


----------



## Elbangler_70 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> nur um eine ordentliche Darstellung in der Öffentlichkeit geht


 
Kriegen sie ja jetzt schon nicht hin....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ....weitergehende Prophezeiung für Dezember 2013: (sofern sich Deine Prophezeiungen bewahrheiten)
> 
> Einstellung des Geschäftsbetriebens des DAFV aufgrund außerordentlicher fristloser Kündigungen durch die LV :q


Wir werden sehen - um weitere Kündigungen zu verhindern wird der BV nicht nur ein Bonbon an die LV als Ausgleich für die von mir genannten Maßnahmen geben müssen..

Die müssen da ne ganze Süßwarenfabrik aufstellen, denke ich mal..


----------



## oldman (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Hallo Leute

Ihr müßt nicht nur alles negativ sehen,die Zeit bringt viel zum Vorschein und es trennt sich der Spreu vom Weizen
Denkt immer dran,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Für einen vereinten Anglerverband wrid noch viel
Wasser die spree#c|bla:#h herunterlaufen
MFG Oldman:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Was findest Du konkret Gutes für Angler oder das Angeln an sich an dem Schreiben von Frau Dr.?
Gerne hier auflisten...


----------



## Sharpo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



oldman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ihr müßt nicht nur alles negativ sehen,die Zeit bringt viel zum Vorschein und es trennt sich der Spreu vom Weizen
> Denkt immer dran,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> ...




Darauf habe ich auch seit der Gründung des VDSF  gewartet.
In der Zwischenzeit würde der Weizen genmanipuliert und die Spreu immer kleiner. 
Mehr Spreu wäre mir heute aber lieber als dieser genmanipulierte Weizen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

am besten das ANGELN in Deutschland verbieten dann hat es sich eh erledigt....es läuft ja mit Erhöhungen in allen Richtungen darauf hinaus....|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## Lui Nairolf (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



oldman schrieb:


> Denkt immer dran,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.



... aber sie stirbt letzten Endes auch.


Ich bin ja der ganzen Diskussion und der Gebetsmühlenartigen Wiederholungen mancher Behauptungen hier (bezügl. der Schuld oder des Wissens und Wollens der "Organisierten") mehr als überdrüssig ... aber selbst, wenn man diese Diskussion ausblendet:
Das Bild das der "neue" Verband abgibt, ist mehr als Erschreckend. 

Eine Präsidentin, die eine Anfrage von Anglern an ihre Partei NICHT SELBST BEANTWORTET - erschreckend.

Ein Verband, dessen Aufgabe die politische Willensbildung ist und der noch immer kein "Leitbild" hat - erschreckend.

Ein Verband, der sich als Naturschutzverband sieht und der sich eine Präsidentin sucht, die sich in vielen Punkten konträr zum Naturschutzgedanken stellt - erschreckend.

Oder eigentlich unbedeutend, aber vielsagend:
Ein Verband, der es nicht schafft, innerhalb von 5 Wochen seiner Gründung eine ansprechende Internetpräsenz zu erstellen - erschreckend!



oldman schrieb:


> Für einen vereinten Anglerverband wrid noch viel
> Wasser die spree#c|bla:#h herunterlaufen
> MFG Oldman:m



Man könnte fast den Eindruck gewinnen, dass es Absicht ist, dass möglichst viel Wasser noch irgendwo hin läuft - dann steht es nicht mehr zum Angeln zur Verfügung und man muss sich um anglerische Themen keine Gedanken machen ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Es geht doch vorwärts:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3934263#post3934263


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



oldman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ihr müßt nicht nur alles negativ sehen,die Zeit bringt viel zum Vorschein und es trennt sich der Spreu vom Weizen
> Denkt immer dran,die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> ...



Ich verfolge das seit 1980. Die Zeit hat viel zum Vorschein gebracht. Die Spreu hat sich vom Weizen getrennt. Das Korn ist aufgefressen, die Spreu wird uns in die Augen geblasen. Hoffnung war das letzte, und ist folgerichtig vor 4 Jahren gestorben.


----------



## Knispel (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich verfolge das seit 1980. Die Zeit hat viel zum Vorschein gebracht. Die Spreu hat sich vom Weizen getrennt. Das Korn ist aufgefressen, die Spreu wird uns in die Augen geblasen. Hoffnung war das letzte, und ist folgerichtig vor 4 Jahren gestorben.


 
Ach Ralf - viele können sich an die Zeit des "schönen" Angelns doch nicht erinnern bzw. waren da noch nicht geboren. Es beginnt wieder genauso wie damals, die paar Kritiker wurden als dauernde Querulanten abgestempelt und als gesehen wurde das "wir " Recht hatten - ist es keiner gewesen, alle sind überumpelt worden, haben aber nichts unternommen ....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Das einzig Gute an der aktuellen Situation bzgl. des Bundesverbandes ist aus meiner Sicht, dass dieser "nur" Geld kostet, auf das Angen selbst aber faktisch keinen Einfluss hat.

Vor dem Bundesverband, nach dem Bundesverband, nach der nächsten Umgestaltung: Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht und ich möchte wetten, dass 80% der Angler in meinem Verein nicht mal wissen, dass es einen Bundesverband gibt. Weil er auf deren Anglerleben keinen Einfluss hat.

Ich habe früher im DDR-DAV organisiert geangelt und angle heute im Bundesland mit dem restriktivsten Fischereirecht (Bayern). Sehne ich mich nach der alten Angler-Zeit zurück? Keine Sekunde!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



> aus meiner Sicht, dass dieser "nur" Geld kostet, auf das Angen selbst aber faktisch keinen Einfluss hat.


Dass der Bundesverband jetzt aber scheinbar wieder aktiv Wett/Wertungsangeln unterstützt, hat natürlich schon Einfluss beim Angeln.

Sieht man ja daran, wie das in Alt-VDSF und Alt-DAV - Verbänden vorher unterschiedlich gehandhabt wurde.. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3934263#post3934263

Man musste befürchten, dass mit dem Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF die diesbezüglichen Regelungen des Alt-VDSF weiter gelten würden und z. B, alle CIPS-Veranstaltungen ab 2014 Geschichte wären.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, FDP, der Referent Bernhard Pieper, Präsi LV Weser-Ems, haben aber wohl nach den Veröffentlichungen des Referenten Steffen Quinger mit dem Präsidium des (VDSF)DAFV weiteren internationalen Wettangeln und den dazu benötigten Qualis/Sichtungen ja wohl zugestimmt..

Diese sollten dann jetzt wieder auch von den ehemaligen Alt-VDSF - Verbänden dann ja wieder durchgeführt werden können.

Miteinander statt wie beim Alt-VDSF ausgrenzen - da verändert ja auch das Angeln,  wenn nicht ganze Anglergruppen weiter diffamiert werden sollen vom Bundesverband.

Ich versteh nur nicht, warum Frau Dr. diesen Erfolg einer solch wichtigen Einigung nicht gleich mit in ihrem Brief verkündet hat - da steht ja nix außer dass sonst nix feststeht und das die finanziellen Schwierigkeiten wohl doch so sind, wie wir das immer prophezeit haben - da wäre so ein Erfolg doch gut zu "vermarkten" gewesen....

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit können die - insbesondere wohl Frau Dr. als Zuständige - also wohl immer noch nicht, legt man den Brief zu Grunde...


----------



## Knispel (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das einzig Gute an der aktuellen Situation bzgl. des Bundesverbandes ist aus meiner Sicht, dass dieser "nur" Geld kostet, auf das Angen selbst aber faktisch keinen Einfluss hat.
> 
> Vor dem Bundesverband, nach dem Bundesverband, nach der nächsten Umgestaltung: Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht und ich möchte wetten, dass 80% der Angler in meinem Verein nicht mal wissen, dass es einen Bundesverband gibt. Weil er auf deren Anglerleben keinen Einfluss hat.
> 
> Ich habe früher im DDR-DAV organisiert geangelt und angle heute im Bundesland mit dem restriktivsten Fischereirecht (Bayern). Sehne ich mich nach der alten Angler-Zeit zurück? Keine Sekunde!


 
Das stimmt so nicht, der Bundesverband hat z.B. Anfang der 80er Jahre dafür gesorgt, dass das Wettangeln "en Akta" gelegt wurde ( VDSF ). Er hat dafür gesorgt, dass Angeln lt. Gestz eigentlich nur zum Nahrungserwerb stattfinden darf ( VDSF )und eigentlich jeder nicht geschützte Fisch entnommen werden müsste , er hat dafür gesorgt, das eine "Kleinstaaterei ( VDSF ) = jedes Gewässer hat im weitesten Soinne einen eigenen Verein (VDSF), er hat dafür gesorgt, dass man in jedem Verein ( Mehrfachmitgliedschaft ) Mitgliedsbeitrag an ihm zahlen muss ( VDSF ) usw. Aber zumindest beim Wett - und Wertungsangeln rudert er ja wieder zurück. Spart auch Geld, ich brauche jetzt nicht mehr in Europäische Umland zu fahren um an einem Wettfischen teilzunehmen !


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Ich mochte auch mal eben meine Begeisterung über Frau Doktors geistigem Erguss zum Ausdruck bringen:
*"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend waren alle organisierten Anglerinnen und Angler dazu aufgerufen von ihrem Recht zur Mitbestimmung Gebrauch zu machen und ihre Vorstellungen zum Ver- schmelzungsvertrag einzubringen."*
Leider komme ich wohl nicht so dicht an sie ran, um ihr für diese Nummer ins Gesicht zu schlagen!
:r


----------



## keilerkopf (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Hallo Thomas (und andere natürlich auch), ich spreche dich mal direkt an, da ich mich auf dein Startstatement beziehe.

Ich verfolge die Diskussion hier schon eine Weile und habe folgendes Gefühl:
Die Berichterstattung ist subjektiv (kann ich verstehen, ist ein Forum zum Meinungsaustausch).
Was mich irritiert sind Sarkasmus, Polemik, das "wir" in deinen Berichten (Wer ist "wir"?) und die teilweise reißerische Aufmachung (fette Schrift etc.)

In Verbänden gibt es Möglichkeiten, sich meinungsbildend zu engagieren über den Verein, Verband etc.. 
Wer ist das wann angegangen, um den vermeintlich dilletantisch durchgeführten Zusammenschluß zu verhindern?

Dass es bei einer Fusion mit so gelagerten Interessenlagen (persönlich und sachlich) zu Reibereien/Problemen kommt, halte ich leider für normal. Wie schwierig ist es bspw. schon bei einer Jahreshauptversammlung im Verein über die Freigabe eines Futterbootes, Bellybootes etc. eine Entscheidung zu erzielen?
Ich hatte gehofft hier einen Gegenpol zum Berichtswesen es Verbandes zu finden, finde ich allerdings nicht...

Bitte nicht krumm nehmen, vielleicht sind die konstruktiven Gedanken schon längst dem Frust gewichen und ergeben dann eine solche Berichterstattung.

Wollte das als aufmerksamer Leser nur mal als Rückmeldung abgeben.

Viele Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Ach ja der Ruf!! Wo und wann ist er denn ergangen???? und dann im Nirwana verhallt???


----------



## spodsbjerg (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Ach ja der Ruf!! Wo und wann ist er denn ergangen???? und dann im Nirwana verhallt???


;+;+;+|kopfkrat
Glaub ich hab wieder einmal etwas verpasst #c


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas (und andere natürlich auch), ich spreche dich mal direkt an, da ich mich auf dein Startstatement beziehe.
> 
> Ich verfolge die Diskussion hier schon eine Weile und habe folgendes Gefühl:
> Die Berichterstattung ist subjektiv (kann ich verstehen, ist ein Forum zum Meinungsaustausch).
> ...



Hallo keilerkopf,

ich bin ja bei weitem nicht immer Thomas Meinung, aber in dieser Sache muss ich ihn schon in Schutz nehmen. Dieser Verband ist momentan derart seltsam unterwegs, dass man gar nicht nach Argumenten gegen ihn suchen muss. Die bekommt man sozusagen frei haus geliefert. Das fängt bei der Vorsitzenden an (ich wiederhole jetzt nicht das bereits in diesem Forum Gesagte), geht über die völlig intransparente Finanzsituation bis hin zum denkwürdigen Statement auf der Webseite des Verbandes. 

Wie soll jemand, der einigermaßen informiert ist (von FDP bis Fischereirecht), diesen Verband denn bitte ernst nehmen? Was leisten diese Damen und Herren denn konkret *für die Angler in diesem Land*? Vielleicht habe ich da ja was verpasst.

Frau H-K an der Spitze findet viele Sachen ganz toll, die ganz einfach jedem natürlichen Interesse der Angler widersprechen dürften ( von B wie Biogasanlage bis M wie Monsanto). Von dieser Frau soll ich mich repräsentiert fühlen? |kopfkrat

Thomas macht in dieser Sache einen guten Job (in anderen Sachen prügle ich auch gern mal auf ihn ein :m).


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Frau H-K an der Spitze findet viele Sachen ganz toll, die ganz einfach jedem natürlichen Interesse der Angler widersprechen dürften ( von B wie Biogasanlage bis M wie Monsanto). Von dieser Frau soll ich mich repräsentiert fühlen? |kopfkrat
> 
> Thomas macht in dieser Sache einen guten Job (in anderen Sachen prügle ich auch gern mal auf ihn ein :m).


 
Sag mal Thomas, wo bleibt endlich der "gefällt mir" Button? :g


----------



## keilerkopf (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Hallo keilerkopf,
> 
> ich bin ja bei weitem nicht immer Thomas Meinung, aber in dieser Sache muss ich ihn schon in Schutz nehmen. Dieser Verband ist momentan derart seltsam unterwegs, dass man gar nicht nach Argumenten gegen ihn suchen muss. Die bekommt man sozusagen frei haus geliefert. Das fängt bei der Vorsitzenden an (ich wiederhole jetzt nicht das bereits in diesem Forum Gesagte), geht über die völlig intransparente Finanzsituation bis hin zum denkwürdigen Statement auf der Webseite des Verbandes.
> 
> ...



Hallo Naturliebhaber,
dann versuche ich meine Aussage etwas anders zu formulieren, da scheinbar eine Interpretation möglich war, die ich nicht im Sinne hatte.
Im Kern geht es mir um folgendes:
Ich suche für ein Meinungsbild möglichst seriöse Information.
Hier wird eine Menge Recherchearbeit geleistet, das schätze, begrüße und lobe ich hiermit ausdrücklich!
Für mich geht nur vieles der Arbeit in der Emotion der Beiträge verloren. Es erscheint für mich dann nicht wie "ich habe recherchiert", sondern wie "ich muß mir mal Luft machen".

Ich meine aus Thomas' Beiträgen herausgelesen zu haben, dass er das Board für seine Mission der Aufklärung nutzen will. Wenn dem so ist (kann mich ja auch irren), fände ich es schöner, wenn alles etwas neutraler und weniger Bild-zeitungs-mäßig wäre.
Mich bspw. verliert man als Leser bei solchen Berichten. Dessen muß man sich einfach nur bewußt sein.
Deshalb bitte den Thomas nicht verteidigen, habe und wollte ihn da gar nicht angreifen.

Abendliche Grüße
keilerkopf


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Bitte onTopic bleiben...

Hier gings und geht's nicht drum wie ich schreibe (wird wirklich niemand zum lesen gezwungen), sondern um das Schreiben von Frau Dr., das einmal mehr aufzeigt, wie dieser Verband arbeitet.....


----------



## Honeyball (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*

Hast Du in Deinem letzten Posting tatsächlich ernsthaft behauptet, dass "dieser Verband arbeitet"????
OK, Sonntagmorgen 07:08 Uhr, weinseelig schwankend vom Sommerfest der Schwäbischen Landjungfrauen mit ein oder zwei Kirschwässerli zu viel stellte er fest, dass der PC noch an war und...:m 


Mal ernsthaft: Würde dieser Verband im Sinne der in ihm organisierten Angler _arbeiten_ und die Funktionäre entsprechend _funktionieren_, gäbe es kaum Anlass, die Ergebnisse der Recherche-Arbeit derart zu kommentieren.
Da aber eigentlich jede Recherche und jede neue Information im abgrundtiefen Sumpf des Mauschelns, Vertuschen, Schönredens bis hin zu Heuchelei landet und faktisch das Elend der Vor(kon-)fusionszeit nur weitere Verschlimmerungen bis hin zum sich immer klarer abzeichnenden finanziellen Kollaps erfährt, kann man einfach nicht aufhören, mit dem Kopf zu schütteln.
Ich bin gespannt, ob und wie lange die großen Ex-DAV-LV sich das noch schweigend und kommentarlos bieten lassen, siehe auch hier mit der "Sonderzahlung".


----------



## mathei (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Das Elend geht weiter und wird schlimmer*



keilerkopf schrieb:


> *Ich meine aus Thomas' Beiträgen herausgelesen zu haben, dass er das Board für seine Mission der Aufklärung nutzen will.* Wenn dem so ist (kann mich ja auch irren), fände ich es schöner, wenn alles etwas neutraler und weniger Bild-zeitungs-mäßig wäre.
> Mich bspw. verliert man als Leser bei solchen Berichten. Dessen muß man sich einfach nur bewußt sein.
> Deshalb bitte den Thomas nicht verteidigen, habe und wollte ihn da gar nicht angreifen.
> 
> ...


das ist ein langes Thema. diese Problematik geht seit jahren. wenn du es als Mission bezeichnen willst, hat thomas sicher kein Problem damit. die Tatsache ist aber, daß sich die ( Gegenseite ) sich nicht äußert. weder hier ( warum auch )( würd ich auch nicht machen ) noch gegen über den lv,s. wenn nicht mal lv alle unterlagen erhalten, wo soll das hinführen. Demokratie sieht anders aus.


----------

